# New to North Dakota need some advice please



## snowmoose14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi I am new to North Dakota and I am attending school at NDSU. I have hunted all my life and love doing it and that was one reason I chose to come to NDSU. I am wondering where is a good place to hunt Pheasant? My dad was the one who started me in hunting and I hunt with him almost all the time. I would like to hunt wild pheasants here with him but where do I go? I have the plots land map book so if you could tell me refferring to that it would be great. Or if you know of somewhere else or of someone I could contact that woudl be great too. Thank You


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Well before you get blasted on here for internet scouting, I'll show you.
Do some research on the North Dakota Game & Fish Dept website. This year pheasants are down between 30-70%, depending on what part of the state you are hunting. That's good you love to hunt, but do like everyone else that has come before you and put in some time on the road. Until you get out and look at the land, that PLOTS book is useless. 








H2OfowlND


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I find it *stunning* that a college student has not bothered to read all the threads and info (posted here and on other such sites) to come to at least some sort of educated decision about what part of ND to hunt pheasants in. It would appear that you want someone to point you directly to a location. Good luck with that. There is MORE THAN ENOUGH info posted (on this forum), to form an idea about where your best opportunities will be found. Just...wow.


----------



## snowmoose14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you H2OfowlND that is helpful

Hey Bagman im sorry I dont have time to spend hours on the computer. unlike you or what you may think I have class every morning at 8am and i am awake at 620 every morning. now when I get done I do my homework and study I simply do not have time like you do. I do not drink or party so the judging can stop. I have never truly pheasant hunted in my life so I am not sure as what to look for. Now if all you are going to do on this website is criticize and judge people get the hell off of here because people that come on here are either lookin gfor help or lookin gto help. you onn the other hand are neither and are worthless on here. so why dont you with all the free time YOU have and go on the internet and google MANNERS because clearly you dont have any and have no respect for people. All I wanted was a little help to get started. if you read the topic title it clearly says..."New to ND and need ADVICE" I even said please and all you gave me was a snotty stuck up response. So why dont you get off of here because you are not helping anyone and simply making them mad just like you have to me.


----------



## alhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

i have had a bit of luck east of minot. i live on the afb so i usually go east or south east of base. you just need to go out riding one day and find some unposted land that has small rows or creeks with cattails in them. dont get in too big of an area cause its hard to cover it. i am by no means an expert when it comes to pheasant hunting though.i just got my first one sunday so im sure other people have a lot better advice than i do. u just got to be patient and do a lot of walking. good luck


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

The further west, the better off you are going to be.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I was out in SE ND the end of last Nov early Dec. with snow on the ground. My ND friend and I had been looking for places to push a few birds out of and like a lot of others where looking for larger around 1 to 2+ acre pieces to hunt with lots of cover. We almost always saw where these places had been previously hunted. We talked a little and decided to hit the smaller (less than a acre patches) sure enough most had little or no hunting pressure and we usually found a bird or three in those spots.

Good luck :beer:

PS

The bigger cover was usually within easy flying distance!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

D_Hage said:


> The further west, the better off you are going to be.


Yep, farther south and west the better. Of course there is always Pembina or Niche! :rollin:


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

ShineRunner said:


> I was out in SE ND the end of last Nov early Dec. with snow on the ground. My ND friend and I had been looking for places to push a few birds out of and like a lot of others where looking for larger around 1 to 2+ acre pieces to hunt with lots of cover. We almost always saw where these places had been previously hunted. We talked a little and decided to hit the smaller (less than a acre patches) sure enough most had little or no hunting pressure and we usually found a bird or three in those spots.
> 
> Good luck :beer:
> 
> ...


I can promise you most of those sloughs will not hold birds at this time of the year in SE North Dakota, and maybe not even in the winter. Talked to a lot of people who went out this past weekend around there and barely seen more than 4 birds. I didnt get the chance to go out because my dad was busy and its tradition we go out for the first time togehter. I did hear a couple while goose hunting. Too be honest,you dont have a dog I wouldnt even bother going out. It will be near impossible to flush up birds with this population by yourself. You just have to be ready to put on miles and work hard. Good luck


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

snowmoose14 said:


> Thank you H2OfowlND that is helpful
> 
> Hey Bagman im sorry I dont have time to spend hours on the computer. unlike you or what you may think I have class every morning at 8am and i am awake at 620 every morning. now when I get done I do my homework and study I simply do not have time like you do. I do not drink or party so the judging can stop. I have never truly pheasant hunted in my life so I am not sure as what to look for. Now if all you are going to do on this website is criticize and judge people get the hell off of here because people that come on here are either lookin gfor help or lookin gto help. you onn the other hand are neither and are worthless on here. so why dont you with all the free time YOU have and go on the internet and google MANNERS because clearly you dont have any and have no respect for people. All I wanted was a little help to get started. if you read the topic title it clearly says..."New to ND and need ADVICE" I even said please and all you gave me was a snotty stuck up response. So why dont you get off of here because you are not helping anyone and simply making them mad just like you have to me.


Wow...you told me! I wonder how long it would have taken you to read the last several threads within this TOPIC?? If it would take you more than the amount of time it took to post, asking people where you should go...then attacking me...I would be shocked.

ALL of the NDGF info on the crowing counts and brood surveys is RIGHT HERE! There is also plenty of discussion on who has been out and seen (or not seen) birds in the state. Bottom line...you are being *LAZY*. You wanna hunt pheasants in ND....do your homework...LIKE EVERYONE ELSE! Dont just pop on here and ask to be pointed to a spot. Again, THE GENERAL INFO IS ALREADY HERE! Scroll down and READ!

Additionally, where did I say you "drink or party"...or "judge you"...at all??? Frankly, *YOU* have done all the judging. I find it ironic that you tell me to "get off of here" and call me "worthless", etc. Yet somehow,* "I" *am the one who doesnt have "manners" or "respect"?? Here is a word for you to google: *hypocrite*.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Enough personal attacks.They will be deleted. :eyeroll:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey sorry for the way that some of the other less mature members have responded. I also live in Fargo and have ties to quite a bit of land down in the gwinner and oakes area. Name is Shawn Anderson. Text me or give me a call.701-230-2045. I'm heading down this weekend if your available.


----------



## snowmoose14 (Oct 11, 2011)

HonkerExpress said:


> Hey sorry for the way that some of the other less mature members have responded. I also live in Fargo and have ties to quite a bit of land down in the gwinner and oakes area. Name is Shawn Anderson. Text me or give me a call.701-230-2045. I'm heading down this weekend if your available.


its alright not your fault. I am not this weekend but i will be in the few coming up if tht works? thank you!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

snowmoose14 sounds like you got some good help. Let me know how you do! You will be close to the area I hunt. It doesn't look like I will be coming out to ND this year, not because of the low pheasant population but because of the economy. My friend I hunt with lives about 20 north of Oakes. I will try to call him and let you know what he has been seeing. He works odd hours so he is a hard man to pin down sometimes.

You guy's have a great and safe time! :beer:


----------



## snowmoose14 (Oct 11, 2011)

ShineRunner said:


> snowmoose14 sounds like you got some good help. Let me know how you do! You will be close to the area I hunt. It doesn't look like I will be coming out to ND this year, not because of the low pheasant population but because of the economy. My friend I hunt with lives about 20 north of Oakes. I will try to call him and let you know what he has been seeing. He works odd hours so he is a hard man to pin down sometimes.
> 
> You guy's have a great and safe time! :beer:


I did! I definately will! oh thats too bad but I have been in your shoes before. sounds good! thank you!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't have to sharpen anything. It's getting old reading how people get based for asking a simple question. If you don't like someone's post, you should just overlook it and skip onto something else. He just asked a question about hunting. Hunting is something we all love to do, hence why we are on this site. I'm sorry but I've been on this forum long enough to know how it all goes.

So again, you are welcome to come with anytime we go. The next few weekends are gonna be touch and go for me. Lot of stuff going on with moving and what not. But just get hold of me and we can talk.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Forums like this one can be very helpful sources of income. And my thanks go out to those who administer them. But it's not always as simple as wading through the troves or relevant and irrelevant information to get the information you need. Nothing wrong with a direct, specific question from a "newbie". I wouldn't tell the originator of this thread where my "honey holes" are, but I certainly don't resent an innocent question.

Folks need to lighten up. Pheasant hunting -- talking it, doing it -- is supposed to be fun.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

ChukarBob said:


> Forums like this one can be very helpful sources of income. And my thanks go out to those who administer them. But it's not always as simple as wading through the troves or relevant and irrelevant information to get the information you need. Nothing wrong with a direct, specific question from a "newbie". I wouldn't tell the originator of this thread where my "honey holes" are, but I certainly don't resent an innocent question.
> 
> Folks need to lighten up. Pheasant hunting -- talking it, doing it -- is supposed to be fun.


Yep, just because the question was to the point doesn't mean you have to give out GPS coordinates.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I wonder if he goes to the gun forum and yells at guys who post new threads about "which shotgun to buy". If I had a nickle for every one of those.......sometimes, it just makes sense to start a new thread and get newer relevant info. Time to lighted up just a little bit. :beer:


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

I also hunt often in the Gwinner, Oakes, Forman area and I think you will probably be greatly disappointed with the number of pheasants in the area this year. I actually cancelled going until November timeframe in order to tie in some duck hunting into the vacation time. From what I've heard and seen, the pheasant hunting farther west is much better this year. If you need to stick close to the Fargo area I'd recommend mixing it up a bit with the waterfowl hunting and some pheasant hunting. Having a dog would be very helpful to kick up the few birds that are around, although I think there will be slightly better hunting once the crops are harvested.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

The Shovla said:


> I wonder if he goes to the gun forum and yells at guys who post new threads about "which shotgun to buy". If I had a nickle for every one of those.......sometimes, it just makes sense to start a new thread and get newer relevant info. Time to lighted up just a little bit. :beer:


Frankly, I think YOU need to "lighten up a little bit". Nobody got "yelled at". This forum had STRICT RULES about _*internet scouting*_....which is exactly what this kid is doing. Apparently, those rules no longer apply. As long as we know this, all good. Get pointed to a spot. No problem. Perhaps the 'mods' should do their job and announce that all bets are off, in terms of internet scouting.

Some people really need to grow some thicker hide. Waaaaa....you 'yelled' at me....waaaaa. :rollin:


----------



## snowmoose14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bagman-nobody has pointed me to any spots at all. they have simply just given me an area that is good. If you havnt read every post i have no idea what the hell im doing. So ill make you happy...they are giving me an are as in a county or a city. then I have to do my homework and find the place. then find the spot. then maybe I can hunt on it. Internet scouting? then what would the point of this site to be? we are all looking for advice on different gear or places to hunt. I also believe that there are rules about persoal attacks which apparently dont apply to you. now if you would please stop posting on my thread. This I ask in respect. Thank you.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Too bad ya couldn't come with last weekend man, 9 in two walks on Saturday and 6 in one walk on Sunday. Thank got for kick azz private land. Talked to quite a few guys who hadn't shot any, some hadn't even seen any.


----------



## snowmoose14 (Oct 11, 2011)

HonkerExpress said:


> Too bad ya couldn't come with last weekend man, 9 in two walks on Saturday and 6 in one walk on Sunday. Thank got for kick azz private land. Talked to quite a few guys who hadn't shot any, some hadn't even seen any.


Holy smokes that is crazy! I think I am going to pheasant hunt in december. I have meet a guy and we hunted ducks last weekend are we are going to hunt them again this weekend. So I am going to do that before they are gone and the sloughs are frozen. ut come december its all pheasants all the time.


----------

